# Difference between ENTP and ESTP? (Ne vs Se)



## GJN94 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Someone else was passively implying that you're spamming at this point and I tend to agree. 

Seriously you're not contributing anything of value here by constantly posting links to someone else's (or maybe your own) videos.You want a discussion around the video, the content of the video then talk about it. Forums are mostly text-based because people here generally like to read. People who like to watch stuff with no meaningful written content find videos to watch themselves. It's a completely different demographic and hopefully you can appreciate the difference. 

If you want views for your videos, I really don't think this is the best way to get them. If you want to actually discuss something in the video then make cliff-notes and para-phrase the content. Give us something to discuss instead of just spamming links and constantly opening new threads to do it. 

There's a Youtube Video thread in General Chat (I think), maybe that's better suited for you to post your videos there.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

^ I agree, youtube videos don't work for everyone as in me personally I can't watch a youtube video and gain information from it. You'd be better transcripting, summarising/highlighting and posting points for discussion if you want to get more out of your videos.

I just took a quick look and I'm not sure if it's your story-telling mode but you asked the ENTP in this video

"Do you have no cognitive functions in common with the ISFJ?"

Is this to create a narrative into the similarities/differences between the types or do you genuinely not know the basic cognitive functions of each/most types? For someone that's been doing these videos for a while you would have thought you'd know?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Jawz said:


> Someone else was passively implying that you're spamming at this point and I tend to agree.


Oh it is definitely spamming at this point


----------

